# Let’s talk alternatives to chicken



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 23, 2021)

So basically since last April I’ve at chicken 3 to 4 times a day.   I’m looking for alternative as it’s gotten relatively boring.  I’ve tried thighs, breast, tenderloins, and just can’t do it that many times a day anymore.  Maybe once but not 4 times a day.  So I’m looking for alternatives,  I mean I could eat green yogurt 500 times a day, but looking for something with relatively the same macros as chicken breast that I could substitute.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ground Turkey burger w onions, pepper, mushrooms over cauliflower rice!
Turkey burgers w mango salsa mixed in before making patties, keeps them from drying out! Ostrich kabobs!


----------



## TODAY (Mar 23, 2021)

Are you averse to seafood?

Tilapia, cod, shrimp, etc, etc.

Lots of different seafaring options.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 23, 2021)

White fish
fat free turkey 
sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, peanuts, almonds (all high fat, high calories)

Fatty fish: canned salmon, tuna, herring, sardines, oysters


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2021)

I’ve been eating almost exclusively ground chicken. Pretty easy to eat IME.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 23, 2021)

Maybe my mentality is different. I'm not going to compete; I just like being strong and looking good. I eat, chicken breasts and thighs, really good pork loin chops, NY Strip, Salmon, Cod, Halibut, eggs, 85/15 ground beef, Sushi, Greek Yogurt, and yes, I use Whey. 

I exercise to stay healthy, but I also love food and love to eat, and am not willing to sacrifice that either.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 23, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Maybe my mentality is different. I'm not going to compete; I just like being strong and looking good. I eat, chicken breasts and thighs, really good pork loin chops, NY Strip, Salmon, Cod, Halibut, eggs, 85/15 ground beef, Sushi, Greek Yogurt, and yes, I use Whey.
> 
> I exercise to stay healthy, but I also love food and love to eat, and am not willing to sacrifice that either.




I’m with you, I’ll never compete.  But after being here since April last year and being on the see food diet basically I’ve gained quite a belly.  I hired a trainer that I work with who competes and he’s got me on a cut eating basically 63g of fat a day.   I could eat red meat all day, but that stuff is loaded with fat even the 93/7 it seems.   I also love dairy and after looking at labels lots of the stuff I love is loaded with fats except chicken breast.   As for what Jin said I might have to look into ground chicken.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 23, 2021)

U think ur on the right track avoiding high fatty food, Jedi.


----------



## Trump (Mar 23, 2021)

Just eat any protein you like, just adjust your over all calories to suit. Eating a 800 calorie meal of chicken and rice is the same as an 800 calorie meal of steak and rice if your talking fat loss.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

Ground camel is pretty lean. :32 (20):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ground camel is pretty lean. :32 (20):



I can’t tell if being serious or not with this profile picture lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> I can’t tell if being serious or not with this profile picture lol



Serious... I ate some last week.

Closest to boneless, skinless chicken for taste, texture, and macros will be turkey breast and pork tenderloin. If you want different taste and texture, go with white fish.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Serious... I ate some last week.
> 
> Closest to boneless, skinless chicken for taste, texture, and macros will be turkey breast and pork tenderloin. If you want different taste and texture, go with white fish.



Alright.  I’ve actually had camel once while deployed to Qatar and can’t really remember what it tasted like as it was mixed in with some other local foods.   But I’ll definitely see I can find some here.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ground camel is pretty lean. :32 (20):



Cameltoe is even leaner.


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2021)

I do not eat chicken.  Even if I am on a budget.  I try so hard not to eat it.  If I do.  It lasts like a week. 

I drink my egg whites
Eat my whole eggs soft boiled
Beef.  Practically raw. 
I used to eat greek yogurt but, it brings my grocery bill up
And that's all I eat.  PB, Rice and, fuking lucky charms.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Alright.  I’ve actually had camel once while deployed to Qatar and can’t really remember what it tasted like as it was mixed in with some other local foods.   But I’ll definitely see I can find some here.



The hump is fatty though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 23, 2021)

Bacon.....


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ground camel is pretty lean. :32 (20):



I prefer spotted owl and baby seal.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 23, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Ground Turkey burger w onions, pepper, mushrooms over cauliflower rice!
> Turkey burgers w mango salsa mixed in before making patties, keeps them from drying out! Ostrich kabobs!





Jin said:


> I’ve been eating almost exclusively ground chicken. Pretty easy to eat IME.




basically what i do. ground turkey, ground chicken, chicken breasts. all sorts of veggies out there, cauliflower rice. you can do a lot of different things with simple ground meats and veggies. i honestly dont eat beef unless its the only thing there is when i go somewhere.


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> I prefer spotted owl and baby seal.



Yup, spotted owl tastes just like whooping crane!


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> I’m with you, I’ll never compete.  But after being here since April last year and being on the see food diet basically I’ve gained quite a belly.  I hired a trainer that I work with who competes and he’s got me on a cut eating basically 63g of fat a day.   I could eat red meat all day, but that stuff is loaded with fat even the 93/7 it seems.   I also love dairy and after looking at labels lots of the stuff I love is loaded with fats except chicken breast.   As for what Jin said I might have to look into ground chicken.



I figured this was about a cut; no one eats that much chicken because they want too. That said, most of the suggestions you got are out.

There's nothing fun about having a low BF, 15% is a little work, 10-12% sucks and below 10 is just miserable. Pick your level of misery and have at it. 

To spin off of Jin's recommendation, try some 99% ground turkey. make the patty thin and double it up in the roll. Do it on a grill, tastes better. The roll will cost ya about 130 cals so 2 thin patties in 1 roll will be better on your caloric intake. You walk away with about 50g of protein in the burger for 7 oz. with 230 cals in the meat. Add some ketchup to get it down; adding another 40 cals. All in, 400 cals. ±

Another trick I use for chicken is not for the lazy. But then there's nothing about what we do that is for the lazy. Cut the chicken, marinate for 2 days and smoke it in a smoker. I do about 5 lbs of smoked chicken jerky a week on a cut. You can use a lean cut such as a London Broil but it has slightly more cals. because of the fat. This makes a good snack to keep the hunger at bay and is good on a salad.

Oh and fuuk fish!


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

snake said:


> Oh and fuuk fish!



Most of us prefer to eat it, but if that's your thing Snake, go for it!  :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 23, 2021)

When I get burned out on chicken, pork loin is usually my go to. 

My wife is a seafood fanatic, so we eat a decent amount of shrimp and salmon.  Those can get a little pricey though.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 23, 2021)

If you've been eating thighs as well as breats/ tenderloins than you can eat many different alternatives.  Chicken thighs are not lean so you could easily sub in semi- lean turkey (ground), lean beef, etc.  For alternatives for tenderloin, you could look at 99/1 turkey or just about any whitefish like cod.  

It all just depends on what your looking to accomplish with your diet as to what you should have and what you should omit.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 23, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Cameltoe is even leaner.


Cameltoe is quite fatty actually, but that’s the healthy kind of fat.


----------



## Big Mikey (Mar 23, 2021)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.95)]Stan Efferding's vertical diet is all about the red meat & white rice. Try that. [/COLOR]


----------



## Mhenshaw (Mar 23, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> I prefer spotted owl and baby seal.


Mmmmmmm... with a garnish of blunt nosed leopard lizard.....   mmmmmmmm.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for the replies men and women.   Basically yes Snake, this is basically a cut I’m trying to do.  Again, I’m not trying to step on stage but if I posted a pic of my gut on here after a year on TRT and working out and bulking I’d feel terrible, I’ll probably do it anyways. 

I love Fish actually, trainer guy said avoid salmon because of the fat.   And again I’ll have to look into ground chicken and lean turkey.  I think I’ve tried turkey before and found it pretty bland to.  If I could eat anything it would be eggs and steak for every meal, but again red meat seems to suck because of the fats.  Also, I’ve always read about London broil, never have bought it, but heard it’s tricky to cook.  And also snake, any good smoker recommendations?  I don’t have one, but I’ve been tempted to purchase one and try it out.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 23, 2021)

snake said:


> . . .
> Oh and fuuk fish!





CJ275 said:


> Most of us prefer to eat it, but if that's your thing Snake, go for it!  :32 (20):



Confused ... are we talking macros here, or something else?  Do you guys *swallow* or just like things that sometimes smell like fish?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 23, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Cameltoe is quite fatty actually, but that’s the healthy kind of fat.



Elk knuckle is a good alternative as well.


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 24, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> U think ur on the right track avoiding high fatty food, Jedi.



So you still subscribe to the “fat makes you fat” of the 90’s? Honestly curious…


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 29, 2021)

No one can deny how favorable chicken is for bodybuilding. Chicken and eggs baby. But I can only take so much... I'm sick of chicken really. So I went to my butcher and got 68lbs of ground beef and 50lbs of steaks. 
I won't have to eat chicken for a while.. lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 29, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> No one can deny how favorable chicken is for bodybuilding. Chicken and eggs baby. But I can only take so much... I'm sick of chicken really. So I went to my butcher and got 68lbs of ground beef and 50lbs of steaks.
> I won't have to eat chicken for a while.. lol



What was your address??


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 29, 2021)

Your mom and I are sharing this place and she told me not to tell you.


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 29, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> No one can deny how favorable chicken is for bodybuilding. Chicken and eggs baby. But I can only take so much... I'm sick of chicken really. So I went to my butcher and got 68lbs of ground beef and 50lbs of steaks.
> I won't have to eat chicken for a while.. lol



Dude I’m at work I can’t be looking at pornography like this!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 29, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Dude I’m at work I can’t be looking at pornography like this!



My B. My B. 
Won't happen again. Where's the Red Light when you need one.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 30, 2021)

I have been thru 50 pounds of venison since nov. love it. Lean meat and tastes great. 2 more deer and I wouldn’t have to by meat all year.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a freezer full of northern pike, its a great fish. It white and is the same size as salmon fillets. No bones at all


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 30, 2021)

Sounds like you need to find different ways to prepare chicken. Surely their is a BUBBA(Forrest Gump) chicken cooking guru book that can help.

If you haven't tried it yet, wrap your chicken breast with bacon and bake it for 35-40 min @375. I typically turn the broiler on at the end and run it on high for @5 min to get the bacon crispy. Obviously adds fat but makes it much easier to eat when you are pounding down alot of it.

Its been mentioned but Turkey is an option.

Beef, pork and fish is also good protein sources but with more fat.

For me, digestion is a problem with beef so I stay away from red meat.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 30, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> If you haven't tried it yet, wrap your chicken breast with bacon and bake it for 35-40 min @375. I typically turn the broiler on at the end and run it on high for @5 min to get the bacon crispy. Obviously adds fat but makes it much easier to eat when you are pounding down alot of it.



Bacon wrapped chicken sounds amazing!!! I'm going to have to give that a go!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 30, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Bacon wrapped chicken sounds amazing!!! I'm going to have to give that a go!


 Its a game changer for sure.


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 31, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> For me, digestion is a problem with beef so I stay away from red meat.




Do you have digestive issues with Bison? You should also try grass fed beef, many don’t have that I just ate a boat anchor feeling with grass vs grain stuffed beef. Is it that bloated gassy painful gurgling type of thing you get from it?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 31, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Do you have digestive issues with Bison? You should also try grass fed beef, many don’t have that I just ate a boat anchor feeling with grass vs grain stuffed beef. Is it that bloated gassy painful gurgling type of thing you get from it?



Bloated yes. Its been a while since I have eaten grass fed beef.

I wouldn't pay the extra to get it even if it helped honestly. Red meat as a whole has always been a problem for me but got worse as I got older.

I haven't tried bison but have had buffalo, deer and moose. They faired better in my gut than beef for sure but still not as east to digest for me as chicken, turkey or pork.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 31, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Do you have digestive issues with Bison? You should also try grass fed beef, many don’t have that I just ate a boat anchor feeling with grass vs grain stuffed beef. Is it that bloated gassy painful gurgling type of thing you get from it?


 I just read a bit on the differences, there only seems to be two. The fatty acid composition, and the amount of vitamins. How are they physically chemically different from the above mention, and what does that mean?


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 31, 2021)

Vegan vegetarian bullshit: Tofu
Fish: snakehead or swordfish
Poultry: turkey or duck
Pork: any of it (shoulder, ham, chop, belly)
Beef: big fat juicy ribeye


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 31, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I just read a bit on the differences, there only seems to be two. The fatty acid composition, and the amount of vitamins. How are they physically chemically different from the above mention, and what does that mean?



Not sure of why that is TBH, for a long time I didn’t really buy into the grass fed stuff, I always knew it had a better nutrient profile but between taste (and price) I stuck with the normal stuff, but then started the whole butcher box thing and can definitely say I have better digestion with their stuff night and day, I’m prone to bloating and feeling like crap after good sized meals even when taking digestive aids which I still do either way and their stuff tastes as good as grain fed beef. Even my wife who never finished a steak in her life (good for me) now does because she (doesn’t feel gross) after. I’m honestly more about it at this point nutrients aside to keep out all the garbage feed, antibiotics and steroids they’re loading these cattle with. I’ll decide what my tren dosing looks like, I don’t need the cows.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2021)

I already told you. The alternative to chicken is ground chicken.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2021)

Ground bison and ostrich


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 31, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Vegan vegetarian bullshit: Tofu
> Fish: snakehead or swordfish
> Poultry: turkey or duck
> Pork: any of it (shoulder, ham, chop, belly)
> Beef: big fat juicy ribeye


 Snakehead? :32 (11):

I heard that was awful, If its a Chinese delicacy I wont touch it with a ten foot pole!


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 31, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Snakehead? :32 (11):
> 
> I heard that was awful, If its a Chinese delicacy I wont touch it with a ten foot pole!



Who ever told you it was awful only wanted more for themselves.  I'd take snakehead over mahi or flounder. It's a high protein white fish that takes on flavor really well and has the least fishy after taste of about any fish I've had.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 31, 2021)

Beef...it's what's for dinner.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 1, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Who ever told you it was awful only wanted more for themselves.  I'd take snakehead over mahi or flounder. It's a high protein white fish that takes on flavor really well and has the least fishy after taste of about any fish I've had.


 All I know is from the big invasive snakehead scare in mid 2010's. There are none near me yet, but I look out for them. I like fish with some teeth


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 1, 2021)

Glad that I’ve gotten a few things to try from this thread.   As of now I’m just sticking to chicken breast 3 times a day with eggs as the other meal during my cut.   Thrown some G Hughes Honey mustard on it and while it’s still chewy gives it not such a bad taste.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 1, 2021)

Years ago a buddy had a snakehead for a pet. We'd feed it goldfish and watever. It was pretty entertaining for a fish. I never thought to taste it though.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Glad that I’ve gotten a few things to try from this thread.   As of now I’m just sticking to chicken breast 3 times a day with eggs as the other meal during my cut.   Thrown some G Hughes Honey mustard on it and while it’s still chewy gives it not such a bad taste.



I know you have a trainer, so follow his plan. But it's ok to ask if he recommends alternatives to chicken breast on occasion.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 1, 2021)

I could eat shellfish every day. Bivalves jn particular are nearly the most nutrient dense food on the planet. Only behind liver.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve been looking for somewhere to buy ostrich eggs. 2k calories and over 200g protein per egg.. it’s a damn good eat.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 2, 2021)

Ped X said:


> Years ago a buddy had a snakehead for a pet. We'd feed it goldfish and watever. It was pretty entertaining for a fish. I never thought to taste it though.



I wonder what everything taste like.. from the lions and tigers I see at the zoo and on tv to the squirrels rabbits and deer I see in the backyard and to the dogs cats and people I see around the neighborhood.  Everything and anything could be a snack. Lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 2, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’ve been looking for somewhere to buy ostrich eggs. 2k calories and over 200g protein per egg.. it’s a damn good eat.



Goose eggs are for sale this time of year. They're pretty good, but a little pricey.  Can't imagine what people would sell an ostrich egg for lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Your mom and I are sharing this place and she told me not to tell you.


gald to see she finally found someone to take her in..


----------



## Ped X (Apr 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I wonder what everything taste like.. from the lions and tigers I see at the zoo and on tv to the squirrels rabbits and deer I see in the backyard and to the dogs cats and people I see around the neighborhood.  Everything and anything could be a snack. Lol



That's how I feel about women.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

Eggs are the best protein in my opinion.


----------



## CzarStrong (May 3, 2021)

You can try turkey, fish like salmon, tuna, trout


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 3, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Alright.  I’ve actually had camel once while deployed to Qatar and can’t really remember what it tasted like as it was mixed in with some other local foods.


I believe the standard response it, "it tastes like chicken".


----------

